# Whats the deal with Jetbeam?



## Jimdo (Oct 30, 2012)

All right folks.... 

This is a simple question. Is Jetbeam still in business or not?

I understand that there were some issues with Sysmax / Niteye / Jetbeam / Nitecore and I was lead to believe that they (i.e. Jetbeam) were no more. Of course, there are many Nitecore lights coming out that are upgraded and updated versions of the old BC Series Jetbeams. 

Their website, www.jetbeam.com is no more, however.... their other website, www.jet-beam.com still is up and running.

More interesting; than that, to me, is lightjunction has "new" Jetbeam lights due to arrive tomorrow..... http://www.lightjunction.com/JETBeam-Digital-Display-Series-Flashlights.html

So I ask, whats the deal with Jetbeam?

Thanks in advance.

- Jim Douglas II


----------



## aau007 (Oct 30, 2012)

It is www.jetbeamlight.com and they still existing in ShenZhen, China. They are producing a lot of Niteye these days. I have seen so many Niteye flooding around to seem like they are focusing a good amount of effort in that brand. As far as Jetbeam, only new is their digital series and does not look like they are heavily promoting.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 30, 2012)

seems like they're sort-of rebranding. their new boxes


----------



## SHADE02 (Oct 30, 2012)

i miss the old jetbeam.....(3m r2,m2s,rrt-1 r2)the military series is already forgotten... and no signs of updated.

the military series, specifically the jet 3M, has the best design and signature of the company, not like the BA-SERIES(basic cheap and not cool), etc


----------



## aau007 (Oct 30, 2012)

Overclocker said:


> seems like they're sort-of rebranding. their new boxes



I like their old box with the magnetic flip better.




SHADE02 said:


> i miss the old jetbeam.....(3m r2,m2s,rrt-1 r2)the military series is already forgotten... and no signs of updated.
> 
> the military series, specifically the jet 3M, has the best design and signature of the company, not like the BA-SERIES(basic cheap and not cool), etc



I think their new series are more consumer grade. Casual users like gadgets like a digital readout to tell you you have "7", or "6", etc. battery juice left. Good for consumers and they should sell them at Walmart and Target or general sport goods store like Sport Chalet, etc.


----------



## wjv (Oct 30, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> i miss the old jetbeam..... not like the BA-SERIES(basic cheap and not cool), etc



I kinda like my BA20. . .


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 30, 2012)

i was wondering why the m1xm lasted 2 minutes, the m1x has not been updated still mce ? reason for this ? m2s still going even though the m1xm was better then ditched ? very strange.


----------



## tam17 (Oct 30, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> i miss the old jetbeam.....(3m r2,m2s,rrt-1 r2)the military series is already forgotten... and no signs of updated.
> the military series, specifically the jet 3M, has the best design and signature of the company (...)



With JB's current production, methinks their older models are going to become most wanted items on CPFMP in the near future.

Used, of course.

Cheers


----------



## aau007 (Oct 30, 2012)

tam17 said:


> With JB's current production, methinks their older models are going to become most wanted items on CPFMP in the near future.
> 
> Used, of course.
> 
> Cheers



With so few of the older JB lights available in CPFMP, they are either unpopular or like by many that people hold on to them.


----------



## SHADE02 (Oct 30, 2012)

tam17 said:


> With JB's current production, methinks their older models are going to become most wanted items on CPFMP in the near future.
> 
> Used, of course.
> 
> Cheers



my thoughts are the same

now i really need to get an old raptor rrt-1 r2, and also a jet 3m, before is too late and expensive to get...


----------



## tam17 (Oct 30, 2012)

aau007 said:


> With so few of the older JB lights available in CPFMP, they are either unpopular or like by many that people hold on to them.



To each his own, but I'd rather have any classic JB flashlight with IBS than this new geekiness queen with 7-segment display to tell me which mode I'm in. Older-run JB lights are most coveted by LEOs and die-hard hunters (at least that's where I live).

IMO there's a huge difference between no-BS craftsmanship and gadgeteering.

Cheers


----------



## aau007 (Oct 30, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> my thoughts are the same
> 
> now i really need to get an old raptor rrt-1 r2, and also a jet 3m, before is too late and expensive to get...



Hope you got your 3M. A CPFMP dealer had the 3M-XML on clearance for $48.50 but I think they are all gone now.



tam17 said:


> To each his own, but I'd rather have any classic JB flashlight with IBS than this new geekiness queen with 7-segment display to tell me which mode I'm in. Older-run JB lights are most coveted by LEOs and die-hard hunters (at least that's where I live).
> 
> IMO there's a huge difference between no-BS craftsmanship and gadgeteering.
> 
> Cheers



I love my IBS Jetbeams. Still my favorite UI. Have been trying to find a Pro-III Ultra for a long time to no avail.


----------



## SHADE02 (Oct 30, 2012)

aau007 said:


> Hope you got your 3M. A CPFMP dealer had the 3M-XML on clearance for $48.50 but I think they are all gone now.
> 
> 
> 
> I love my IBS Jetbeams. Still my favorite UI. Have been trying to find a Pro-III Ultra for a long time to no avail.



actually i have both latest version : a 3m r5(xp-g) with a really heavy use on it and surface damage.... and my shelf queen and for special occasions use only and 3m xml(with a special smooth reflector on it, instead of the original "OP" )

but i want 2 more:
a- jet 3m OLD R2
b- another xml with smooth reflector to be able to use it like my edc


----------



## aau007 (Oct 30, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> but i want 2 more:
> a- jet 3m OLD R2
> b- another xml with smooth reflector to be able to use it like my edc



There is a brand new 3M-xml on the bay now for $45 BIN but I think it is OP reflector.
Then Outfittercountry has R2 for $52.95


----------



## duro (Oct 30, 2012)

Seriously, these new lights they're putting out are just plain dumb. It's time they get back to their design roots. Nitecore seems to be sort of doing that...


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Oct 30, 2012)

wjv said:


> I kinda like my BA20. . .



And I love my BA10.


----------



## SHADE02 (Oct 31, 2012)

duro said:


> Seriously, these new lights they're putting out are just plain dumb. It's time they get back to their design roots. Nitecore seems to be sort of doing that...



amen to that...


----------



## SHADE02 (Oct 31, 2012)

aau007 said:


> There is a brand new 3M-xml on the bay now for $45 BIN but I think it is OP reflector.
> Then Outfittercountry has R2 for $52.95



WHAT!!! really Outfittercountry??

wow I just find it. anyone know if i can change the reflector from op to smooth?

thank's aau007!!!


----------



## SHADE02 (Oct 31, 2012)

aau007 said:


> There is a brand new 3M-xml on the bay now for $45 BIN but I think it is OP reflector.
> Then Outfittercountry has R2 for $52.95



I couldn't resisted. I already purchase the jet III-M R2 from outfittercountry...
my wallet hate's you aau007, but i have a 4inch smile on my face 


now the circle is complete


----------



## aau007 (Oct 31, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> WHAT!!! really Outfittercountry??
> 
> wow I just find it. anyone know if i can change the reflector from op to smooth?
> 
> thank's aau007!!!





SHADE02 said:


> I couldn't resisted. I already purchase the jet III-M R2 from outfittercountry...
> my wallet hate's you aau007, but i have a 4inch smile on my face
> 
> 
> now the circle is complete



Now we'll just have to find you that SMO for the R2, won't we?
http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/jereas.html
Call or email Flavio to make sure the reflector will fit the R2 version.

Did you buy that $45 3M-xml on the bay also?


Now that your wallet is flatter, you have more room to shuff flashlights into them.


----------



## tam17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Enjoy your flashlights, guys!

As I'm typing this, I'm looking at JB PA01 (BK135a's dumb little sister) at my table - not even listed on New JB's site, and probably one more to be discontinued in the wake of this summer's events.

Cheers


----------



## GrnXnham (Oct 31, 2012)

wjv said:


> I kinda like my BA20. . .



Me, too. It's perfect for me. I hate all of the ridiculous strobe, flashing, 37 brightness levels etc. The BA20 is bright and simple--perfect.


----------



## SHADE02 (Oct 31, 2012)

GrnXnham said:


> Me, too. It's perfect for me. I hate all of the ridiculous strobe, flashing, 37 brightness levels etc. The BA20 is bright and simple--perfect.



The thing is that if you already have a previous model like the jet 3m,rtt-..,jet I PRO, OR St, you will notice a world of difference and then you have to admit the quality is not even close to each other...

and that my friend is a fact...

been there, i know it....


----------



## outdoormanZ (Nov 1, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> The thing is that if you already have a previous model like the jet 3m,rtt-..,jet I PRO, OR St, you will notice a world of difference and then you have to admit the quality is not even close to each other...
> 
> and that my friend is a fact...
> 
> been there, i know it....



Very strange you have friend there, can show detail factory your friend worked? Proof is much better than words.


----------



## SHADE02 (Nov 1, 2012)

outdoormanZ said:


> Very strange you have friend there, can show detail factory your friend worked? Proof is much better than words.



very funny..
no...here: "_been there, i know it..."

_it was an expression ,my intention was to tell everyone, that am no speaking without trying both models and compare it as well,


sorry if i wasn't clear...

but, it would be great to visit jetbeam factory 


p.s. s.f.m.b.e.


----------



## Beckler (Nov 2, 2012)

I like the look of the digital display series actually. It's giving useful battery and other info--something totally missing from most flashlights. This represents innovation, IMO. And the side switch is also preferable for me. This all makes for a more useable light rather than serious tactical-type designs. I know most people here like to pretend they're part of a SWAT team in their bedroom each night, but that's not really my interest


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 2, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> The thing is that if you already have a previous model like the jet 3m,rtt-..,jet I PRO, OR St, you will notice a world of difference and then you have to admit the quality is not even close to each other...
> 
> and that my friend is a fact...
> 
> been there, i know it....




yep jet 3m machining is awesome. lots of detail work compared to the plain B(udget)-series


----------



## SHADE02 (Nov 2, 2012)

OOOOHHH NO!!!!!!!PLEASE NO!!!!

i just received the worst notice ever!!!


from sysmax industry Co. ltd. , service center,


textually :


Hello Sir,

We discontinued JETBeam, and making upper grade of military series. If you would be interested, you can visit: www.nitecore.com


why?????? wtf!!!!


this can't be happened!!!!!!


jetbeam was the sh#%$#


all because the latest ideas from engineers fail, and lead to a way less comercial brand
(BA series, and the rest after it..)
,
hurry!! get all from their previos series(military,raptor,pro,st)




this is a really sad day..

I alredy created a post to comment about all this situation...


----------



## SHADE02 (Nov 2, 2012)

*WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email received *

i just received the worst notice ever!!!


I sent an email to jetbeam, asking for and updated for the military series and to return to old designs types, also giving my some feedback about the way is been actually trading, among other stuff...

and I get this:


from sysmax industry Co. ltd. , service center,


textually :


Hello Sir,

We discontinued JETBeam, and making upper grade of military series. If you would be interested, you can visit: www.nitecore.com


why?????? wtf!!!!


this can't be happened!!!!!!


jetbeam was the sh#%$#


all because the latest ideas from engineers fail, and lead to a way less comercial brand
(BA series, and the rest after it..)
,
hurry!! get all from their previous series(military,raptor,pro,st)


this is a really sad day..:candle:



....mmh now a fellow member told me something different!

So now i'm confused,


this email means that jetbeam is about to vanish in the air???

p.s. S.F.M.B.E.


----------



## tam17 (Nov 2, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> OOOOHHH NO!!!!!!!PLEASE NO!!!!
> 
> this is a really sad day..
> 
> I alredy created a post to comment about all this situation...



Hey man, that's old news. From August 2012 JB is fully independent from Nitecore and Sysmax.

Cheers


----------



## SHADE02 (Nov 2, 2012)

tam17 said:


> Hey man, that's old news. From August 2012 JB is fully independent from Nitecore and Sysmax.
> 
> Cheers



I would like to believe so, my friend, but you get it wrong, acording to the answer email , they are saying jetbeam is about to vanish in the air


----------



## aau007 (Nov 2, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> I would like to believe so, my friend, but you get it wrong, acording to the answer email , they are saying jetbeam is about to vanish in the air



Sysmax says they discontinued Jetbeam, Jetbeam says they terminated Sysmax's as their sole global distributor. In that whole Sysmax/Jetbeam fiasco, I tend to believe JB's words more. Regardless of what happened, the fact now is that Jetbeam and Sysmax are now independent of each other. Jetbeam is selling its own Jetbeam and Niteye and Sysmax is selling their Nitecore.


----------



## SHADE02 (Nov 2, 2012)

aau007 said:


> Sysmax says they discontinued Jetbeam, Jetbeam says they terminated Sysmax's as their sole global distributor. In that whole Sysmax/Jetbeam fiasco, I tend to believe JB's words more. Regardless of what happened, the fact now is that Jetbeam and Sysmax are now independent of each other. Jetbeam is selling its own Jetbeam and Niteye and Sysmax is selling their Nitecore.



oh.. well that's better i guess, but is strange, because i received the info from the jetbeam email, which i have from long before became sysmas:

[email protected][/EMAIL] [email protected][/EMAIL] [email protected]

:s


----------



## SHADE02 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

emails from where i got the answer : 

[email protected][/EMAIL] [email protected][/EMAIL] junela[email protected]


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

So there's been some controversy there. I'm sad to see them throwing poo on each other with "No, they closed" lies.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

Can someone enlighten me on this? I read somewhere (I think it's a Chinese site) that Sysmax Ind. is just a distributor for Nitecore, Jetbeam, Klarus.....and they are dropping Jetbeam off their list. 
Is Sysmax really a flashlight manufacturer or just a big distributor for flashlight?


----------



## aau007 (Nov 2, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> oh.. well that's better i guess, but is strange, because i received the info from the jetbeam email, which i have from long before became sysmas:
> 
> [email protected][/EMAIL] [email protected][/EMAIL] [email protected]
> 
> :s


That jet-beam.com domain name is registered to Sysmax. Jetbeam's domain name is jetbeamlight.com

Many people are confused because Jetbeam pretty much from the get go has been represented by Sysmax. That's also one of the many reasons they broke up because Sysmax started telling people they own Jetbeam. It is a very long story but you can pretty much piece everything together with internet searches.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

There's been a hissy fit between the OEM (Who may or may not outsource production) and a distributor (Who seems to be claiming the OEM is dead). Source: 

Click

Anyway, I've got an email in to their @info web box. We'll see.

Edit: Source two:
click From JetBeamLight.com. Note that Sysmax owns jetbeam.com
Dear JETBeam distributors,
Here is Kelly from JETBeam manufacturer – Shenzhen Jetbeam Electronic Technology co., Ltd. On behalf of Jetbeam, here I am sending our best wishes to you and your family. Hope everything goes great for you in both business and private life.
It has been 8 years since JETBeam was established in 2004, from then we appointed SYSMAX Industry Trading Company Limited as JETBeam global agent. However, now since SYSMAX violates JETBeam agency rules and misleads dealers & consumers, attempting to confuse JETBeam brand ownership. They have even registered JETBeam trademark in EU purposely; meanwhile, they uses JETBeam channel to promote their own brand hard, to ensure JETBeam long-term development and reasonable benefit of our loyal distributors like you, as JETBeam manufacturer and the brand owner, *here we officially announce from 5 Aug, 2012, we will terminate SYSMAX Industry Trading Company Limited’s license for global agent for JETBeam. Instead, all JETBeam products will be directly managed by us, including R&D, manufacture, production, sales & marketing, service and etc. *


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

Nearly impossible to know who owns what with these brands - each manufacturer is giving their own embellished version of the story!
Before the summer event everybody was saying Sysmax owned both JetBeam and Nitecore. If this wasn't true, I guess somebody would have come out and said so a long while back.
For sure, I've seen pictures of recent Nitecore lights reading"Sysmax" on the inner side of the head so I doubt they are just a distributor for Nitecore.
Go figure what their real relation was with JetBeam!


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

Man.....this is getting confusing and complicated. Do we have a flashlight governing body to sort this out or maybe CPF is the flashlight governing body! :laughing:


----------



## GoingGear.com (Nov 2, 2012)

www.jetbeam.com has not belonged to anyone selling JETbeam products in several years. www.jet-beam.com was Sysmax's site for JETBeam. www.jetbeamlight.com is the current official JETBeam site.

Sysmax is still in operation under the brand Nitecore and is no longer affiliated with JETBeam.

JETBeam is still in operation under the Niteye/JETBeam umbrella.

All of the companies are still around and have new models on the way. JETBeam is still making the older popular models like the 3M as well as their new stuff. They have discontinued some of the less popular models, but that is common for any company.


----------



## baexmeyer (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

This ordeal started when Niteye decided to copy the SPY007 which is handmade by one of the CPF members. Niteye is somehow working with JetBeam or owned by them. Sysmax apparently wants nothing to do with these problems. I don't know either way, but I am not buying any products from JetBeam or Niteye.


----------



## shelm (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*



baexmeyer said:


> way, but I am not buying any products from JetBeam or Niteye.


+ 1

No more Jetbeam or Niteye for me.
But Nitecore? Nitecore yes. They made a clean cut. New website, new products, no more affiliation with Jetbeam or Niteye.


----------



## jh333233 (Nov 2, 2012)

Why would Jetbeam become "collectibles" even if they are being discontinued?


----------



## aau007 (Nov 2, 2012)

GoingGear.com said:


> www.jetbeam.com has not belonged to anyone selling JETbeam products in several years. www.jet-beam.com was Sysmax's site for JETBeam. www.jetbeamlight.com is the current official JETBeam site.
> 
> Sysmax is still in operation under the brand Nitecore and is no longer affiliated with JETBeam.
> 
> ...



Thanks for chimming in. Do you have any insight on why many US dealers are either dumping, vastly reducing, not restocking their Jetbeam inventory? I have notice some of them even indicating they stop carrying Jetbeam brand of lights.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

Wake me when they bring back IBS..


----------



## LowFlux (Nov 2, 2012)

I own a III-M Q3 Neutral, M1X MCE, RRT-1, and RRT-2 both in Q5 R2. All of them exhibit great craftsmanship on the bodies (close to Surefire), but there have been several threads by modders who determined that no thermal paste was used and that the stock Jetbeam light had poor thermal conduction. Users reported trouble with using the original M1X battery tube extenders since Jetbeam made 2-3 variations of the light and you had to have a match. Also few users posted about receiving early releases of the M2S and the UI wasn't as written in the manual so Jetbeam told them they had a typo in the manual and then later released different versions of the M2S where the UI was fixed. They did have a popular hit with their RRT-0. Right around the time of releasing the first variation of the RRT-3 they teamed up with Sysmax and released what I consider "their" last designed light the M1XM. Suddenly Jetbeam went from being just available at Bug Out Gear USA to being available at several dealers.

With Sysmax they released the P and B series, which are very much like Nitecore design. They finally returned as Niteye late last year where several of the designs mimicked "Jetbeam" offerings from Sysmax.

Lest we forget, Jetbeam/Niteye just recently ripped off the Spy007 with their Zip20, with no royalties to CPF user/supporter/designer Data: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?341897-Niteye-Zip-20 :thumbsdow I don't get why threads like this seem to overlook the fact that Jetbeam did this!

Everyone is free to like what they want, but I am not tempted to buy Jetbeam or Niteye when you look at their history.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 2, 2012)

LowFlux said:


> I own a III-M Q3 Neutral, M1X MCE, RRT-1, and RRT-2 both in Q5 R2. All of them exhibit great craftsmanship on the bodies (close to Surefire), but there have been several threads by modders who determined that no thermal paste was used and that the stock Jetbeam light had poor thermal conduction. Users reported trouble with using the original M1X battery tube extenders since Jetbeam made 2-3 variations of the light and you had to have a match. Also few users posted about receiving early releases of the M2S and the UI wasn't as written in the manual so Jetbeam told them they had a typo in the manual and then later released different versions of the M2S where the UI was fixed. They did have a popular hit with their RRT-0. Right around the time of releasing the first variation of the RRT-3 they teamed up with Sysmax and released what I consider "their" last designed light the M1XM. Suddenly Jetbeam went from being just available at Bug Out Gear USA to being available at several dealers.
> 
> With Sysmax they released the P and B series, which are very much like Nitecore design. They finally returned as Niteye late last year where several of the designs mimicked "Jetbeam" offerings from Sysmax.
> 
> ...



It's really lame how Niteye ripped off the Spy07. They didn't need to do that at all. Some of their lights, such as the Eye10, are truly excellent. Shame on them.


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 2, 2012)

wjv said:


> I kinda like my BA20. . .



I love my BA20! Use it every day at work and it's been a great tool. Sometimes you don't want 10 different modes! Plus I've got loads of other lights for playing with at home :twothumbs


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

I had already taken JetBeam off my flashlight brands for the lights I own.
I had never considered buying Niteye lights and definitely won't after I read the threads from last summer.

Might still go for the Nitecore MT series if they start hiding flashing modes and reduce the lumens of the lower ouputs.


----------



## silver_bacon (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

Niteye blatantly copied the Spy007, Nitecore blatantly copied from Muyshondt on the ez series. I don't know why anyone buys from these companies.


----------



## baexmeyer (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

I never notice the EZ before, but you are right. That is a spitting image of a Muyshondt. I hope Enrique got royalties.


----------



## silver_bacon (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*



baexmeyer said:


> I never notice the EZ before, but you are right. That is a spitting image of a Muyshondt. I hope Enrique got royalties.



It is not just the body, it is the switch too. I have only ever seen one comment from Enrique on the matter. At that time, it was pretty clear there were no royalties involved. That was three years ago, so something could have changed. But that seems unlikely.


----------



## tam17 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

Still not sure about the point of the OP. Topic has been already discussed in other threads on CPF for the last three months. Jetbeam is no longer with Sysmax, so what?


----------



## nightshade (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*



StarHalo said:


> Wake me when they bring back IBS..



Agreed! Stocked up on Jet I and Jet II IBS. Favorite lights and interface.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 2, 2012)

aau007 said:


> Thanks for chimming in. Do you have any insight on why many US dealers are either dumping, vastly reducing, not restocking their Jetbeam inventory? I have notice some of them even indicating they stop carrying Jetbeam brand of lights.



I guess Jetbeam used to be distributed by Sysmax in the past. Now that they are no longer affiliated with Sysmax, Jetbeam got to built up their own distributing channels for their lights. So at the moment, I think a lot of places might not carry Jetbeam or no longer being re-stock by Sysmax. I am just making a guess.


----------



## duro (Nov 2, 2012)

Let's not forget Surefire filed a law suit against Jetbeam, and bugoutgear.


----------



## Vesper (Nov 2, 2012)

LowFlux said:


> I own a III-M Q3 Neutral, M1X MCE, RRT-1, and RRT-2 both in Q5 R2. All of them exhibit great craftsmanship on the bodies (close to Surefire), but there have been several threads by modders who determined that no thermal paste was used and that the stock Jetbeam light had poor thermal conduction. Users reported trouble with using the original M1X battery tube extenders since Jetbeam made 2-3 variations of the light and you had to have a match. Also few users posted about receiving early releases of the M2S and the UI wasn't as written in the manual so Jetbeam told them they had a typo in the manual and then later released different versions of the M2S where the UI was fixed. They did have a popular hit with their RRT-0. Right around the time of releasing the first variation of the RRT-3 they teamed up with Sysmax and released what I consider "their" last designed light the M1XM. Suddenly Jetbeam went from being just available at Bug Out Gear USA to being available at several dealers.
> 
> With Sysmax they released the P and B series, which are very much like Nitecore design. They finally returned as Niteye late last year where several of the designs mimicked "Jetbeam" offerings from Sysmax.
> 
> ...



Sadly this is where I find myself as well.



duro said:


> Let's not forget Surefire filed a law suit against Jetbeam, and bugoutgear.



Interesting. Does anyone know if that lawsuit had a part in the shakeup? It all seemed to go sideways (maybe coincidentally) when they were publicly called out on the Spy07 design theft but who knows.


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 3, 2012)

*Is Jetbeam gone?*

Their available stock has been dwindling at various online retailers lately, and I just noticed tonight that www.jet-beam.com no longer works. Has Jetbeam met its end?


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Is Jetbeam gone?*

Nevermind, a fast mod fixed it.


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Is Jetbeam gone?*



Beamhead said:


> There are 2 other threads on this.


All Merged - Norm


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 3, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> Why would Jetbeam become "collectibles" even if they are being discontinued?


Because they're *good*.


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> Why would Jetbeam become "collectibles" even if they are being discontinued?


Unlikely but them what would I know, I heard a rumour that some people keep worthless used postage stamps :thinking:

Norm


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*



baexmeyer said:


> I never notice the EZ before, but you are right. That is a spitting image of a Muyshondt. I hope Enrique got royalties.


If I understand correctly, Muyshondts are essentially clones of "Larry Lights" which were handmade and given away for free by some guy named Larry, back in the early days of CPF. So it's a classic case of "who deserves credit"? The person who came up with the idea, the small business who refined it, or the big business who commercialized it? Each contributed something to the popularity of the design.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?97749-What-is-a-quot-Larry-Light-quot


----------



## jh333233 (Nov 3, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Because they're *good*.



Mhmm.....
My PC10 didnt perform well
Heat issue, too easy to be scratched, weak clip... meanwhile it costed me $70 USD-equivalent.... Crap!


----------



## aau007 (Nov 3, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> Mhmm.....
> My PC10 didnt perform well
> Heat issue, too easy to be scratched, weak clip... meanwhile it costed me $70 USD-equivalent.... Crap!



I'd say you overpaid for a consumer grade product.


----------



## silver_bacon (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*



fyrstormer said:


> If I understand correctly, Muyshondts are essentially clones of "Larry Lights" which were handmade and given away for free by some guy named Larry, back in the early days of CPF. So it's a classic case of "who deserves credit"? The person who came up with the idea, the small business who refined it, or the big business who commercialized it? Each contributed something to the popularity of the design.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?97749-What-is-a-quot-Larry-Light-quot



I am pretty sure that Muyshondt either acquired or licensed rights to the design. There was some discussion on this in threads that seem to no longer exist back when the ion was devleoped. Nitecore did not license the design whatsoever and took it a step further to copy the switching mechanism developed by Muyshondt.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

You can't blame these light manufacturers for copying one another. If you look at the mobile phone industries(Apple & Samsung), you will understand why, even with the so call patents right protecting each other's design.


----------



## jh333233 (Nov 4, 2012)

aau007 said:


> I'd say you overpaid for a consumer grade product.



Or they overpriced for a consumer grade product.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*



flame2000 said:


> You can't blame these light manufacturers for copying one another. If you look at the mobile phone industries(Apple & Samsung), you will understand why, even with the so call patents right protecting each other's design.


Maybe in terms of general concepts and features. If anybody tried to make identical copies of a cell phone the would start suing each other like maniacs!
Copying blatantly a whole product from somebody else is definitely wrong!


----------



## tam17 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*



silver_bacon said:


> _I am pretty sure that Muyshondt either acquired or licensed rights to the design. There was some discussion on this in threads that seem to no longer exist back when the ion was devleoped. Nitecore did not license the design whatsoever and took it a step further to copy the switching mechanism developed by Muyshondt._



[offtopic=ON] It would be interesting to see any proof (link, whatever) to back these statements. [/offtopic=OFF]


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*



silver_bacon said:


> I am pretty sure that Muyshondt either acquired or licensed rights to the design. There was some discussion on this in threads that seem to no longer exist back when the ion was devleoped. Nitecore did not license the design whatsoever and took it a step further to copy the switching mechanism developed by Muyshondt.


I have no new information to contribute, but the thread I linked suggested that "there was no blessing given". Since that's the only information I have to go on, all I can conclude is that Muyshondt copied the LarryLight CR2/CR123 designs and improved them in various ways, including but obviously not limited to making it possible for random people like me to buy them. Then Nitecore copied them and improved them again, by preserving the existing feature set while reducing cost enough that people who couldn't afford to spend hundreds of dollars could still get one. If at any point the bang-to-buck ratio had gone *down*, then there would be a valid complaint about "cheap copies", but that didn't happen.


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 4, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> Mhmm.....
> My PC10 didnt perform well
> Heat issue, too easy to be scratched, weak clip... meanwhile it costed me $70 USD-equivalent.... Crap!


That is unfortunate. There was definitely some unnecessary cheapening of their product line when the PC/PA and BC/BA lights were released. Fortunately their RRT- and Jet- lights are still high-quality, and hopefully they learned their lesson.


----------



## jh333233 (Nov 4, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> That is unfortunate. There was definitely some unnecessary cheapening of their product line when the PC/PA and BC/BA lights were released. Fortunately their RRT- and Jet- lights are still high-quality, and hopefully they learned their lesson.



Preflash issue was one major reason for me not to buy a rrt


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 4, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> Preflash issue was one major reason for me not to buy a rrt


I own six RRT- series lights, and none of them preflash at all. Perhaps your local dealer buys Jetbeams that barely passed quality control, because the price is lower. I see that happen a lot nowadays.


----------



## led colin (Nov 4, 2012)

is jet beam a good light i have only used tiablo how do they compare


----------



## STR (Nov 4, 2012)

I like my PA10 and liked it well enough to buy a second. The box says sysmax on it and speaking of the box it is the single best hard shell box I've ever received with flashlight. I find no fault with the lights other than perhaps they like batteries. For the time they run tho I don't see what anyone can complain about as all my JetBeams including my BA10 and my BA20 are among my favorite AA lights. In some ways I still prefer the BA20 over the PA10 because it is whiter looking light and throws just a bit better. The finish is not as durable as the hard anodizing on the PA10 tho so it wears on the pocket better. 

Even with all this said, since arriving and getting to know it the EagleTac D25 A in ti with the twisty has become my favorite light for versatility alone. It has even bumped my Peak from that spot since I discovered how well it does with Eneloop batteries. I get simply wonderful run times with these batteries in either the PA10 or the ETD25 which is even better still. 

As for the complaints about JetBeam. I understand that a few lemons can get out the door with any product. If the company backs it up it means more than the light failure. When the company drops the ball leaving the customer hanging with a light that doesn't work the only alternative is to buy from places that are less hassle about returns even if you pay a bit more in the end to do that. I've never had an issue with returning a light I didn't like or found defective to Amazon.


----------



## jh333233 (Nov 4, 2012)

STR said:


> The box says sysmax on it and speaking of the box it is the single best hard shell box I've ever received with flashlight.


I paid for the light, not the box.


----------



## Norm (Nov 4, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> I paid for the light, not the box.


The price of the box is built into the overall cost of production, you really did pay for the box.

Norm


----------



## caesarkidd (Nov 5, 2012)

i have one RRT0 with preflash , but i'm still keep using it . . . (only happened if i use AA or RCR123 , no preflash if used 14500)
anyway, it just preflash for few miliseconds, not for the whole hours or days . . .


----------



## STR (Nov 5, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> I paid for the light, not the box.




Oh trust me you paid for the box too pal. 

STR


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 5, 2012)

LOL. In fairness, after owning the PA10/20 and PC20 for 8 months now, the box is the only thing left to justify their price...


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 5, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> Preflash issue was one major reason for me not to buy a rrt



Oh man.....I didn't know RRT had this preflash issue too. I always thought it was a "feature" available only on :hahaha:Quark light.


----------



## jh333233 (Nov 5, 2012)

STR said:


> Oh trust me you paid for the box too pal.
> 
> STR



What i was going to buy was a flashlight, not a box, OK?
If i needed one i wouldve go for pelican instead of this piece of tofu


----------



## aau007 (Nov 5, 2012)

jh333233 said:


> What i was going to buy was a flashlight, not a box, OK?
> If i needed one i wouldve go for pelican instead of this piece of tofu



You sure you did not get a 2nd quality from Ap Liu Street? They sell 2nd or 3rd quality as brand new. In Ap Liu Street, as long as you cannot tell, it is 1st quality brand new. I believe JB's new lines are not the quality of the RRTs but they are not tofu either, just of lesser quality than the RRTs and the older original series.


----------



## SHADE02 (Nov 5, 2012)

RAPTOr,MILITARY,PRO SERIES, it was the best thing that ever happened to jetbeam,all those series take the brand to worldwide customers and received many fans as well.
I am one of them


everyone can say the PA,BA,BC,PC series are bad or good, but we all know the quality is no the same as the previous series,


and in all brands and models, there will always be a defective light, nobody is perfect,
and you can fix that, by send it back and wait for new to come up...


p.s. s.f.m.b.e.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 5, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> and in all brands and models, there will always be a defective light, nobody is perfect,
> and you can fix that, by send it back and wait for new to come up...


Assuming you don't wake up one day and that company doesn't exist anymore where you live!


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yesterday I saw a message on the Fenix Facebook page that hinted a release of an updated PD32 may not be too far away. 
My guess is it's an XP-G 2 but once again it's only my guess. It seems we'll find out soon though.


----------



## jh333233 (Nov 6, 2012)

aau007 said:


> You sure you did not get a 2nd quality from Ap Liu Street? They sell 2nd or 3rd quality as brand new. In Ap Liu Street, as long as you cannot tell, it is 1st quality brand new. I believe JB's new lines are not the quality of the RRTs but they are not tofu either, just of lesser quality than the RRTs and the older original series.



Im pretty sure its not a defected product,
And it doesnt worth the price neither.


----------



## SHADE02 (Nov 6, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> Assuming you don't wake up one day and that company doesn't exist anymore where you live!



hahaha that's a good one... lol


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 6, 2012)

I admit I was trying to funny there but the new JetBeam website doesn't seem to be accessible from Europe: have been trying to access it for a month now and it never works.


----------



## SHADE02 (Nov 6, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> I admit I was trying to funny there but the new JetBeam website doesn't seem to be accessible from Europe: have been trying to access it for a month now and it never works.



really try this one, a fellow member post earlier, it works for me: http://www.jetbeamlight.com/Products.asp


----------



## aau007 (Nov 8, 2012)

SHADE02 said:


> really try this one, a fellow member post earlier, it works for me: http://www.jetbeamlight.com/Products.asp


The web site is being hosted on a virtual web server. I suspect the server has redirecting issues.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 8, 2012)

This works for me.
http://www.jetbeamlight.com/


----------



## SHADE02 (Nov 10, 2012)

I' really hope jet bring us good news soon...


----------



## vandamsat (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: WORST notice EVER JETBEAM is getting discontinued from Sysmax!!!!!, email receive*

I would like very much to had the jet-II IBS,
it was one from the best if not the best for this size
led flashlights!!!!!


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 30, 2012)

Beckler said:


> I like the look of the digital display series actually. It's giving useful battery and other info--something totally missing from most flashlights. This represents innovation, IMO. And the side switch is also preferable for me. This all makes for a more useable light rather than serious tactical-type designs. I know most people here like to pretend they're part of a SWAT team in their bedroom each night, but that's not really my interest



Best i have read in years,they arm themselves to the teeth with flashlights lol.


----------



## LightJaguar (Jan 1, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> Best i have read in years,they arm themselves to the teeth with flashlights lol.


I sleep surrounded by Surefires to keep the evil spirits away!


----------



## tam17 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bring back small, powerful EDC lights with I.B.S. Get serious and lay 7-segment displays to rest.

Cheers


----------



## SHADE02 (Jan 11, 2013)

Better yet, highly improve the jetbeam 3m, with more throw and power


----------



## argleargle (Jan 11, 2013)

tam17 said:


> Bring back small, powerful EDC lights with I.B.S. Get serious and lay 7-segment displays to rest.
> 
> Cheers



Wow. I bought my JB PC-10 in November and loved it. LEOs I showed it to got a certain smirk on their faces. Did I get lucky or something? WTH is going on?


----------



## tam17 (Jan 12, 2013)

argleargle said:


> Wow. I bought my JB PC-10 in November and loved it. LEOs I showed it to got a certain smirk on their faces. Did I get lucky or something? WTH is going on?



Nothing wrong with your flashlight in particular, just some turbulent times for the manufacturer (to cut a long story short). Your local LEO's probably compared the size of your PC10 with their issue incan Mags. I've just commented on JB's past and present products, since something just doesn't make sense with "new" Jetbeam (Digital Display series for example). At least IMO.

Cheers


----------



## argleargle (Jan 13, 2013)

tam17: Yeah, issue incan Mags. You're correct. None of them read light forums.

This JB 7-segment display is what I'm WTH-ing about. I guess it's kind of like when Fenix came out with the tail-and-side switch models and my first instinct was "Yuck!." I'm sure someone will like it.

I think It's really great that flashlights are changing so fast these days that you blink and some company you liked has wandered off into strangeness.

Something good will eventually come of this, I'm sure.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 13, 2013)

Jetbeam = wanders off into strangeness. If you see a model you like, buy it quickly, because the entire lineup will be completely changed in a few months..


----------



## Auxiliaryjohn (Jan 14, 2013)

After reading this thread this is what I just ordered:[h=1]JETBeam 3M/III M XML CREE XM-L T6 450-Lumen LED Flashlight[/h]It was an E-bay buy and my first JetBeam. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## SHADE02 (Jan 28, 2013)

Auxiliaryjohn said:


> After reading this thread this is what I just ordered:*JETBeam 3M/III M XML CREE XM-L T6 450-Lumen LED Flashlight*
> 
> It was an E-bay buy and my first JetBeam. Thank you for the suggestions.



you can't go wrong with that choice, even better if you pick up the smooth reflector version,
i got all the models of the 3m: 3M R2,R5 and xml all of the in smooth....


----------



## SHADE02 (Jan 28, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Jetbeam = wanders off into strangeness. If you see a model you like, buy it quickly, because the entire lineup will be completely changed in a few months..



really? , how do you found out this starhalo?


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 28, 2013)

SHADE02 said:


> really? , how do you found out this starhalo?



Experience; I'm a huge fan of Jetbeam from 2008, but they've discontinued their lineup and rebooted their design completely several times since then. They were the IBS interface company, then they were the we-only-sell-throwers company, then they were the basic-three-mode lights company, now they're the digital display company.. I can name off several older Jetbeams that I consider classics, but any one of them were only available for a few months and then the entire design philosophy went away.


----------



## SHADE02 (Jan 29, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Experience; I'm a huge fan of Jetbeam from 2008, but they've discontinued their lineup and rebooted their design completely several times since then. They were the IBS interface company, then they were the we-only-sell-throwers company, then they were the basic-three-mode lights company, now they're the digital display company.. I can name off several older Jetbeams that I consider classics, but any one of them were only available for a few months and then the entire design philosophy went away.



I never really understand the IBS lineup, why was so special about it?


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 29, 2013)

SHADE02 said:


> I never really understand the IBS lineup, why was so special about it?



An IBS light is just a three-mode light where you get to set the modes; each mode is like a memory setting on a radio, you program each to whatever you want. You can select from 2 to 225 lumens output, and 1 to 15 Hz strobe, and four SOS/locators - you could set 2/25/225 lumens, or 225/50/Strobe, or Low Locator/2/10, etc. It only takes a moment to set a mode, so you can change one or all of them in the field quickly and easily. No more arguments about whether a light should start on low or high, or if there should be a strobe mode; instead of trying to get used to a factory mode setup, the light tailors itself to you. 

Jetbeam's entire lineup had this feature in 2008, so you could get the interface on whatever battery configuration you wanted. By 2009 only about three lights had it, and then they replaced everything with thrower lights with no more IBS.


----------



## SHADE02 (Feb 14, 2013)

each new month , jetbeam is becoming more and more in one of those forgotten brands.......

now its website is down......
sad....but predictable


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 14, 2013)

They have new lights appearing.


----------



## yliu (Feb 16, 2013)

Just realized that jetbeam's website is not loading...

Is the company still running? or they have switched to Nitecore?


----------



## SHADE02 (Feb 16, 2013)

Beamhead said:


> They have new lights appearing.



where do you saw this?


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...res**-JETBeam-DDR30-(3*XM-L-U3-3200lm-45000cd)





SHADE02 said:


> where do you saw this?


----------



## TKC (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam website?*

*I believe they are no longer in business.*


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam website?*

The Uk site is still working but it maybe an agency,some deals to be had by the look of the site.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Feb 16, 2013)

I think they have a new site, jetbeamlighting.com


----------



## tam17 (Feb 17, 2013)

Mathiashogevold said:


> I think they have a new site, jetbeamlighting.com



That's the web site of their seller based in NC, not the site of Chinese mother company.

Cheers


----------



## Stream (Feb 17, 2013)

I ordered another BC40 just in case any of this is true. Such an excellent and relatively inexpensive light, I wanted to have two. I asked Bryan at shiningbeam if he knew whether JETbeam was going out of business, to which he replied that he had heard no such thing. I'm really not sure what to think here. The website going down and the mention of new lights appearing could just indicate a poorly managed reorganization of the company and its product line.


----------



## gradio (Feb 17, 2013)

Just received my 1st Jetbeam few days ago (RRT-01). 
Maybe some day I can say "There used to be a company named Jetbeam that made this light. Rare and ya can't get this anymore. You know how much this is worth? Classic". 
Not my luck. 
No matter, I like my RRT-01 and hope it last me awhile and not need to go back for repair soon.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 18, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Experience; I'm a huge fan of Jetbeam from 2008, but they've discontinued their lineup and rebooted their design completely several times since then. They were the IBS interface company, then they were the we-only-sell-throwers company, then they were the basic-three-mode lights company, now they're the digital display company.. I can name off several older Jetbeams that I consider classics, but any one of them were only available for a few months and then the entire design philosophy went away.


Not quite. They release new lineups every year or so, but they keep the most successful models. The E3S, the Jet-III-M, the RRT-0, etc. And that's fine. There's no reason for them to make an entire matching set of lights with the same interface if only one model is really selling in large numbers.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam website?*



TKC said:


> *I believe they are no longer in business.*


You believe incorrectly.

http://www.jetbeamlight.com/ 

Facts > beliefs.


----------



## Stream (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam website?*



fyrstormer said:


> You believe incorrectly.
> 
> http://www.jetbeamlight.com/
> 
> Facts > beliefs.



Also, go read "A letter to all JETBeam distributors!" under 'News' on that page. It explains a lot.


----------



## SHADE02 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam website?*

only time will tell, if the break between sysmax and jet, was a good idea after all..
for us , of course


----------

